# what does an implantation pinch feel like?



## koj518

I had sharp pinching pains today and wondered if it was implantation pain..

I am at 8dpo (give or take a day because I don't track my temps). At first it felt like my ab muscle was pulling slightly and on a pain scale of 1-10 (10 being severe) it was like a 1. The pain quickly went away but then 2hrs later it felt like the pain came back with a vengeance. It was a pretty sharp pinching/pulling pain and went up to about a 5 or 6 on the pain scale. The pain was made worse with sudden movement but again this pain went away rather quickly. about 2hrs after that I am still having sporadic pulling/pinching pain. 

Does this sound like implantation pain to you??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## koj518

Oh! and I forgot to mention that it's only on my left side of my abdomen!


----------



## Boumpa

It sounds like implantation to me! I just went through it and that is exactly what it felt like...except it was all on my right side. First it felt like a pulling above my right hip and ribs, and sharp pains in the lower right abs. Now that I am a few days past implantation it is a lot of pressure rather than pulling. Once the pressure started I tested positive!!! I had no bleeding during implantation just the pulling feeling... Hope this helps! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## seaweed eater

It felt like a sharp, localized cramp to me, on my left side, very low. Not nearly a 5 or 6 though, maybe a 2 at most. The BFP came three days later. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## koj518

Boumpa said:


> It sounds like implantation to me! I just went through it and that is exactly what it felt like...except it was all on my right side. First it felt like a pulling above my right hip and ribs, and sharp pains in the lower right abs. Now that I am a few days past implantation it is a lot of pressure rather than pulling. Once the pressure started I tested positive!!! I had no bleeding during implantation just the pulling feeling... Hope this helps! Let me know how it goes!

That's exactly what I'm feeling! And actually, when I woke up this morning I had some pressure in that area... I hope this is a good sign for me but I don't want to get my hopes up... I will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## koj518

seaweed eater said:


> It felt like a sharp, localized cramp to me, on my left side, very low. Not nearly a 5 or 6 though, maybe a 2 at most. The BFP came three days later. Good luck! :dust:

Thanks!! I'm going to roll around in your dust :haha:
Yours sounds a lot milder than mine so maybe what I'm feeling is not implantation?? Saturday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## seaweed eater

I wouldn't rule it out just because mine was milder. Plenty of women don't feel it at all! Everyone's experience is different. Good luck :dust:


----------



## koj518

seaweed eater said:


> I wouldn't rule it out just because mine was milder. Plenty of women don't feel it at all! Everyone's experience is different. Good luck :dust:

Thanks seaweed eater (btw, LOVE the name!)

I'm still feeling some very mild pinching and pressure today. but I also starting to get my main AF symptom that I tend to get couple days before my AF (ie, soft stool! ick!) so I'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic... I hope my AF stays far far away!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I never felt any symptoms of implantation so I don't have any advice really. I have heard that it feels a bit like ov pain though if that helps at all.


----------



## koj518

I Love Lucy said:


> I never felt any symptoms of implantation so I don't have any advice really. I have heard that it feels a bit like ov pain though if that helps at all.

Thanks!! Actually, I had my first OV pain this month so yes, its very helpful! the pain I'm feeling now is similar to the OV pain I had a little over a week ago and definitely on the same side, but this time the pain is a lot more pinchy and pully than pressure!


----------

